# Britsops book



## MrsChips21 (Aug 28, 2014)

I leant my Britstops book to a friend & she's lost it. Does anyone have a copy which they don't want & would like to sell to me. Perhaps you may be thinking of buying the 2015 edition for £27.50 & would like to sell the one you currently have. Many thanks.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I would have thought that the honourable thing for you friend to do would be to sign up themselves and then give you the book and membership sticker back.

JohnW


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Why not buy the new edition? It's out now, and loads of new hosts - current book is only valid for a few weeks anyway.


----------

